#   >    :))))
, ,        1,5*1,8 .   .    ,     01.01.02  1 " -  .  . " ?     , .   -     ?

----------


## BTG

,      8  2006 . N 168,      340    :

                  ,           ,   12 ,    , *  ,       ,  12 ,              ()*     ,   :...............................................

----------

,   .  ""    ?    .

----------


## BTG

> ""    ?


  ?    ? :Hmm:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 :Wow:       .      "   - ".  :Wink:

----------


## 777

> ?


 ,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BTG

> ,    ,


  -  !

 "" - ,   " ", ,    "-",   ,    :   16_2930360 "    "  16_2930369 "     ",    16_2930361 " ".     .
      "". :Speaking:

----------

> ,      8  2006 . N 168,      340    :
> 
>                   ,           ,   12 ,    , *  ,       ,  12 ,              ()*     ,   :...............................................


,     .   .      ?       226 ,   310?

----------


## Warrkan

> ,   .  ""    ?    .


   :
* 


 6  2007 . N 42-7.1-17/2.2-200

                             - . 

        ( , , , , ,  ,  , -  , ,   ,     ..)    - 310 "   "    340 "  - "           - ,     ,        10  2006  N 25. 

        .*

   "" -   . ,  ""      ,    (  )    310 .   ""        , ..         (  ),    ""      340.  .

----------


## BorisG

> : ..


  ...
-,  -  .          .
 -...  "" (,   )    , ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Warrkan

> ,     .   .      ?       226 ,   310?


   ,    .  "  . ",   .             (        ?),   310.       , ..       ,     226.

----------


## Warrkan

> ...
>  -...  "" (,   )    , ,       .


      . ,    , ..     .    ,     .

       ...  25.

----------

> ""        , ..         (  ),    ""      340.  .


                  (       )     ...     340     .

          .  :Smilie:

----------


## Warrkan

> .


?     ?      340?

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ?


     .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
    " "   ,     ,     ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Warrkan

> .  
>     " "   ,     ,     ,  .


   . -   ,       .   :   20     310.

----------


## BTG

> ,    .  "  . ",   .


     ?      .   -   .   ,    . :No:

----------


## BorisG

> ,    .


   .       .

----------


## 555

?

  16 3612460   7      

 16 3612530   1     

 16 3612704   5      

 16 3612705   3      

 16 3612409   7    ,   

      10000.?
 :Smilie: 


 19 0009000   7     ,      
 :Smilie:

----------

! :Smilie: )))

----------

> 10000.?


,     .      ,    .
       10106   16 3612460 ,       10109  19 0009000?

----------


## Jannett

, ,    "". .

----------


## 555

> ,     .      ,    .
>        10106   16 3612460 ,       10109  19 0009000?


  -     19 0009000.
  -   .




> , ,    "". .


                    10504

----------


## Nataly2008

** , *BTG*, , ,        ? 

        ? ..    ,         .        ?... ,    ?   ?

*C   . .*

*.* 
 -   , ,   : , , , , ,   .. 
        , ,   ,    -.

**. 
 -    -  ,        80%.      .

** 

**,
,          ( . .  ),   .      . (   )     3- .  . .    .       ,       .    .   ,         ;   ,   (       ).  . (    )     1 . . .;            13 .  16 .     .  .  17 .     . (    ) ;  .   .  .            .  20 .       .              (       ).

----------


## desna

,  ,  -   ..,  ..    ,          - 19 0009000  7    ,      .

----------


## Nataly2008

.         8  2007 . N 02-14-07/274,      .
 ,   19 0009000.

----------


## 2505

....            .

----------


## desna

14_2929400          -  ?

----------


## Natalia86

.  !!!)))    124528378,    !      (   )??????  :Frown:   !!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Nataly2008

> ....            .


 ,  -   :

│ 14 3010330 │  2  │      │
│            │     │                       │
│ 14 3010331 │  0  │       │
│ 14 3010332 │  9  │ -               │
│            │     │                                 │
│ 14 3010333 │  7  │      │
│ 14 3010334 │  5  │             │

----------


## 2505

.         ,    .      .

----------


## -

,  !!!!!!  :Smilie:     :     1800 , ,     ,    ,     ,      ???  :Frown:      .  !!!  :Type:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ,  -   ..,  ..    ,          - 19 0009000  7    ,      .


   19 0009000, -   ,    ? 
 ,       1 ( ),        ?

----------


## VLDMR

(  ) -  1  2009.      (  676  12.09.2008.)   ... 
     ,            .

----------


## desna

> 19 0009000, -   ,    ? 
>  ,       1 ( ),        ?


...    1,     19-0009000...

----------

> ...    1,     19-0009000...


desna
,         ,    ,    ("19-0009000"  "19-0009000")?  ,   , -   ,  ,    - ?          ,    .

----------


## desna

> desna
> ,         ,    ,    ("19-0009000"  "19-0009000")?  ,   , -   ,  ,    - ?          ,    .


.      19-0009000,   . :yes: ,      19_0009000)))

----------


## Rat1972

desna
"" -   ,    1    19_0009000,     19-0009000?

----------


## desna

. .       :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

,        :Smilie:  
         ?         ( ) . 
   (. ) 
, ,   . 
          ,      ...?        ?

----------


## desna

,         :yes: 
        .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,        
>         .


,     :Frown:    ,  , -  ,    19_0009000    ,          - 19_0009010      (,   )  :Wow: 
  ,    -  .      ,        . ,  ,        - , ,       (  , ).

----------


## desna

> ,  ,        - , ,       (  , ).


.  .    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> .  .    ,


  :No:   :Rotate:

----------


## _

!    .
      .       ѻ    19_0009000,     19-0009000 (   1   ),      ?  ,    .   16 . ,   ,   ,        .    ?

----------


## Rat1972

?

----------


## desna

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

, ...

----------

> ѻ    19_0009000,     19-0009000 (   1   ),      ?


           1000 ?

----------


## 05

, .. -,   
  (  ).
     - 
15 3512133 │  5  │

----------


## Sharmel

?
    340 (    ).
               ?
     ,        (),             ?   -!

----------


## Valna

- ,     ?

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> - ,     ?


   ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     .


  :Wow: 
      ()    :Wink: 
  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> ()   
>   .


    ,      (    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:  ).

----------


## VLDMR

> ,


    -     ""    ( ,  19-   ).  :Wink:

----------

-       (  cooler - ),          ...

----------

,        -     -

----------


## Dmitriy V.

, *Valna*,   ,      ,    .  :Talk: 

 :Wow:

----------


## Valna

*Dmitriy V.*,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 2505

IV   ( 16 2930000 -  ).

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> *Dmitriy V.*,


  . :yes:

----------

?

----------

10504?   10504

----------

> 10504?   10504


       148.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Swettay

, , ....
    ,   310   -...

----------


## Rat1972

*Swettay*, 
 ,       ?          ?

----------


## .

> , , ....
>     ,   310   -...


   -  340 ,  .     02-14-10/1300  19.05.2006.      ,   ,     . -.  :yes:

----------

> -  340 ,  .     02-14-10/1300  19.05.2006.      ,   ,     . -.


      ,              .

  "    "   ,        (                  )

       " "      ,              .

        ,            .

----------

> , , ....
>     ,   310   -...


,    340

----------


## M{}T

> ,    340


)    ,   (  ),    .  ,     310   :Wink:

----------

> )    ,   (  ),    .  ,     310


 ,       ,               340,    310         .

               310...

----------


## Karinka

,        :Smilie:

----------


## margo46

- ,   ?

----------


## Karinka

> - ,   ?


  29000 :Frown:

----------


## Karinka

> 29000


  :Frown:

----------


## margo46

-   ,      . ,   ?? ,      -  "",   .

----------


## Karinka

> -   ,      . ,   ?? ,      -  "",   .


,   ....    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## margo46

> ,   ....    ,


      - ,    .

----------


## Karinka

:Smilie:

----------


## margo46

,   162930000  142919000.

----------


## M{}T

> 


       ,  16 2930308

----------


## Karinka

> ,   162930000  142919000.


  :yes:

----------


## Karinka

> ,  16 2930308


  :Smilie:

----------


## nero4444

.           40 . ?         + . 
    ,    ?

----------


## .

,    148 ,  1  15.

----------


## nero4444

.

----------


## M{}T

> .


http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl..._ot_301208.rar

----------

.   :Smilie:

----------


## M{}T

> .


310

----------

,  ,      :yes:

----------


## M{}T

> ,  ,


  16 3696605  16 3696603.   ,  .

----------

!!!

----------


## Karinka

,,  ,  , ,  :Smilie:

----------


## M{}T

> ,,  ,  , ,


  ?

----------


## .

163612000   4  .       ..

----------


## Karinka

> ?


"    "

----------


## M{}T

> "    "


:

  - 16 3612422
  - 16 3612551
    - 16 3612241
    - 16 3612243
   - 16 3612242
  - 16 3311659
 - 16 3612384

----------


## Karinka

:Smilie:

----------


## Karinka

> :
> 
>   - 16 3612422
>   - 16 3612551
>     - 16 3612241
>     - 16 3612243
>    - 16 3612242
>   - 16 3311659
>  - 16 3612384


  )))

----------

,    ???

----------


## M{}T

> ,    ???


  - 14 3322250  14 3322261  14 3322262
  - 14 3322262

  ?

----------

- (    )

----------


## M{}T

> - (    )


    ?

----------

,     ,  .

----------


## M{}T

16 3612182

----------

!!!  :yes:

----------

,        (   ,  ..), - (  ), -      ,    !!! :Redface:

----------

,      - (   ),    ( , ),  (      )???

----------

> ,        (   ,  ..), - (  ), -      ,    !!!


 
        ,

----------


## _69

-    ??? !

----------


## Karinka

,        :Smilie:

----------


## M{}T

> ,


14 3230154

----------

,       3  1 (, , ) 143020000 ???

----------


## ANDROPOV

14 3020360 ( - -   -     )

----------


## Rat1972

,   ...

----------


## ANDROPOV

,       ,       "     ?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       ,       "     ?"


,   ...  :yes:

----------

,  !!!
     .
       .
,   .. 14  (    ,   ,  ),   9 .
 :Wink:

----------

, ,   ,    , ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> , ,   ,    , ,      .


  ,  163695010      (    )
     :     ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  !!!
>      .
>        .
> ,   .. 14  (    ,   ,  ),   9 .


 !    ?  :Abuse:

----------

> !    ?


  . . "   "

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
      ,    -  ,  -,   ...

----------


## .

,     .      .  :yes:

----------


## Rat1972

*.* , 
  ,        ,    ,  ..     ,     . ...   ,  ,    ...

----------

!!!
     .    01    ....
   ...  :Frown:

----------

. 
     :     ?

143020350 -   .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
   -      ...?
,  ,         ( -1,   , -)    -   ,        -     ...?

----------

!         
       ,   ....

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
 -...
,      (   013..., 019...  ..  -   ?

----------


## ANDROPOV

??    ??

----------

. (013..., 019...)     1101...
   1101...   01140000000.000
   ...

----------


## ANDROPOV

,          ,        ....        ....          -    .

----------

,    ,        ..      .     ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANDROPOV

.          :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

> .


       (. ).      .

----------


## ANDROPOV

--->>>   ))
   ,        .

----------

> .


 ?

----------

.
  -      (  ).   ?

----------

, ,     19 0009000          ?
!

----------



----------


## Rat1972

16_2930166

----------


## .

-           ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

16_2930369      .

----------


## .

*Rat1972*, .

----------


## Lilya K

! , ,      -?

----------


## Rat1972

*Lilya K*, 
       .

----------


## olanta18

, ,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

14_3010350

----------


## olanta18

*Rat1972*,    :Rotate:

----------

> !         
>        ,   ....


 59.                 ,      .
     ,    ,        .
       ()             .

----------

, ,    .

----------

,              ( - ),  - ,  ,  .   !  :OnFire:

----------


## BorisG

> 


  :Wow: 
 , , .  :Wink:

----------

!!!      !  :Frown:

----------

(   ,  ,    .   ,   ,    ,  1, 1/4'' 200.DT3829 DeWalt).  !

----------

> (   ,  ,    .   ,   ,    ,  1, 1/4'' 200.DT3829 DeWalt).  !


  ?14 2947121   (    ,    ) ????? 
  ,     ?    ???

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ?


 


 1  2002 . N 1

   ,

----------

,     Ipad  ?

----------


## Ekaterina_St

,  ,  " ", " "  "  ".   .

----------


## M{}T

> ,  , * " ", " "*  "  ".   .


, , ?

----------


## Ekaterina_St

> , , ?


 ,   .     ,      (..   )           .    ,    .

----------


## M{}T

,     ,    ?

----------


## Ekaterina_St

> ,     ,    ?


    , .      (..  , ,      ).      ,         .  .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         .


, .       ?         .

----------


## Ekaterina_St

> , .       ?         .


   .

----------


## M{}T

,         02  .

----------


## Ibrisami

,  ,      3D (  3D   )???

----------


## M{}T

,   ?       ?

----------


## Ibrisami

> ,   ?


   / +       .

----------


## M{}T

> / +       .


 ,       ?

----------


## Ibrisami

> ,       ?


  ,    (   ).   ,   ,    ?

----------


## M{}T

3000,

----------


## Ibrisami

> 3000,


, ,

----------

,  ?

----------

.
, ,   "  - "

----------



----------


## Severaynin

16 3696622

----------


## KatLat

-     :Shok:    ,       ...
 !
,      ?  ,       ,      .      .
   ,  ,   :Girl Blush: 
 .      ,     .   ?    .
    :
- 
-  
- 
- - ( )
-   
-   
- 
- -  AFS
- 
-      
-       ,  -...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -       ,       ...
>  !
> ,      ?  ,       ,      .      .


     - ? , . 
  .

----------


## KatLat

> - ? , . 
>   .


  . 
         .         ,   .     -,     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> . 
>          .         ,   .     -,     .


  " "   ,     , ?                  -     .  .... 

     ,       ...    -        3,0 ..       ....

----------


## Rat1972

,   01     ??? 
 157 (. 334) ,      - .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   01     ??? 
>  157 (. 334) ,      - .


 ....    ,             ,         .     ,        ,   -    !  :Smilie: 

 ,     ,     -  !  :Redface:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         .


,  ,      -  -1 (        ). 
,       ,     ,  ,  -  ()    .   , ,    -  ,      40000,       .

----------


## KatLat

> " "   ,     , ?


  .



> ,   01     ??? 
>  157 (. 334) ,      - .


   ,   ,     ,    .    - ,  ,      . 
,            -      .    ,      , ..        .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .
>    ,   ,     ,    .    - ,  ,      . 
> ,            -      .    ,      , ..        .


          .      , ,      .       .       -  ,    -   157.
       .            ....    ,   .-. .     .... 
      ,      ().

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,    .    - ,  ,      .


. 




> ,      , ..        .


          , -   .  ,   ,     .            .        -1 ,      ,      .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,  ,      -  -1 (        ). 
> ,       ,     ,  ,  -  ()    .   , ,    -  ,      40000,       .


-1  ,  .     3,0 ..       .    .  :Drug:

----------


## Rat1972

-1       (  101)     .

  -    ( , ) ( N -1)
  -  () ( N -1)
  -     ( , ) ( N -1)


.        31  2005*. N*01-02-09/205

      , -         :
) ** ( ,   , -   ,  ,  , -         ), :
  -,  ,

----------


## Sand Rostov

Rat1972

 ,    .      ...       :War: ,   KatLat,    -            :Speaking:

----------


## Rat1972

> 


   ,       -    ,     .       .

----------


## KatLat

> - 
> -  
> - 
> - - ( )
> -   
> -   
> - 
> - -  AFS
> - 
> ...


    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ......


  .  ,   ,     .

----------


## S.

,       ()??

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,       ()??


    14 3311223 "   "

----------


## S.

> 14 3311223 "   "


!      )

----------

!          .      .    14 3222182,   5-7    .       14 3221104, 14 3221105, 3-5 .  .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
         ?

----------

> **, 
>          ?


     .     .

----------


## Alexey_tob



----------

> 


     310 .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


-    .

----------


## Rat1972

> 310 .


. ,    ...
 ,    -    106 ... ,      - ,    2  ...

----------

:
1.       PROClass
2.    prolog   
3. - Ken-A-Vision
4. -   
5.     D-Link

----------

?

----------

. , ,        .  .

----------


## 1010

LCD ?   27

----------

> . , ,        .  .


            14_3222153.     .      .

----------


## Kat_23

!
           ( )   ?       ?  .

----------

?  !!!

----------

...   153599010?

----------


## Natalia M

,     
epeae aeoo pae epe IP, ..         .      18 ..

----------



----------

, ,

----------

1. 
2. 
3.   
,!

----------

, ,

----------



----------

! , ,         50 ?

----------


## Rat_1972

16 2930369      .
     -  14 3131000    .

----------


## koba80

,     -131? )

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     -131? )


-   15 3410020    .

----------

.

----------



----------


## Nataly78

> ,       ()??





> 14 3311223 "   "


       .
,          ,        ,     ,    101.36.
  , ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ,    101.36.


     ,     (,     )    14 3230100.     
   "__ "   101.36.  "".  :Stick Out Tongue:    , ,   ...

----------

.  .   -  ,  , ,      ,    ,  , ,  ,        ,          ,       ....

----------


## topalov

> .


,  ...)))

----------


## Nataly78

> ,     (,     )    14 3230100.     
>    "__ "   101.36.  "".    , ,   ...


,   ,   ,                :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,    , , ,  101.34.     , ,  ,      ,    101.36.

----------


## topalov

- -   ?
           ?
 ,       ,    .
P.S. ,        )))

----------


## topalov

,     -  ,         .

----------


## VLDMR

> ,


 ?
   ,   " "   101.36,   .
       101.36,    101.34. 





> ,  ...     ,    101.36.


  .   ,       (  )?   -  ,    101.34   101.36  .     .     .
 .       .

----------

> , ,  ,      ,    101.36.


  ,    101.34?

----------

101.34  101.36

----------


## ulan

:  -  ?

----------


## topalov

> 101.34  101.36


  ,    "  "  "   ".
 .

----------

, ,      ?

----------


## 2505

> , ,      ?


330.28.23.22

----------

, ,      330.28.99.39.190  ?

----------


## 2505

330.31.01.1     08.05.2018

----------



----------


## 987

!   ,     2000 .        : ,        ( 013-94)      013-94?

----------


## 987

,  013-2014

----------


## Buxalter

1. ,         .   .    101.12 " ".       !!!
2.       128 .   ,  100.       .

----------

! , ,        ?

----------

, ,      ,     .?

----------

